# Most Uber drivers deserve a 5-star rating



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

think about it...

compared to a typical taxi, an Uber driver 95% of Uberdrivers:

- gets to your location on time & often has to wait on you (the pax) since you weren't ready
- is polite & respectful (for fear of getting a bad rating for the pettiest thing)
- offers amenities such as phone chargers, candy, chips...and some even a cake 
- lies to you (for good reason) when you ask us how we feel about Uber --> "Uber is awesome. It pays well & even helped me start my own business!" NOT
- puts up w/ the crap you throw @ us from punctuality, to attitudes, entitlement & poor directions
- texts/calls you to inform you of our arrival (in addition to the Uber app doing that by default)
- picks you up a clean car that doesn't look like it has taken a beating from a sledge hammer
- offers to pick you up AFTER you put the pin in the wrong location (how ppl do this I don't understand since the pin defaults to your current GPS location by design)

& the list goes on...

Basically, w/ all the measures we take to please passengers (voluntarily of course since we aren't forced to be Uber drivers) the least we ask if you give no tip is at least a 5-star rating... Even w/ out Uber explaining the rating system to pax, why on earth should I get a 4-star or less?

If I didn't drive like a mad person, verbally or physical assault you, picked you up it a dirty smelly car & got you to your destination safely, HIT that 5-star button please....EVERYTIME


----------



## philasuburb (Aug 27, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> compared to a typical taxi, an Uber driver 95% of the time:


So, .95 x 5 = 4.75 Hmm pretty damn close to deactivation level.

I try not to be negative, but this rating system blows. The information I got when I picked up the phone from Uber was that 4.70 is grounds for deactivation. Seems like maybe its 4.60?? I don't know. I was at 4.71, had my best three weeks of revenue and fell to 4.65. I do the drunk run, and I hear that's factored in. But is it? I'm not going to e-mail support and draw attention to my rating.


----------



## cornbread (Oct 28, 2014)

I personally don't worry about rating and I'm consistent with every passenger I encounter. Then again I don't drive in Hoboken,Morristown at night when some of your passengers can be drunk off there ass.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

philasuburb said:


> So, .95 x 5 = 4.75 Hmm pretty damn close to deactivation level.
> 
> I try not to be negative, but this rating system blows. The information I got when I picked up the phone from Uber was that 4.70 is grounds for deactivation. Seems like maybe its 4.60?? I don't know. I was at 4.71, had my best three weeks of revenue and fell to 4.65. I do the drunk run, and I hear that's factored in. But is it? I'm not going to e-mail support and draw attention to my rating.


It only takes a small percentage of drunks or punks to down rate a star or 2 to totally jack a rating. Some of these aholes don't know how much damage a 1 star creates. They do it just for FUN.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> think about it...
> 
> compared to a typical taxi, an Uber driver 95% of the time:
> 
> ...


And a good deal of the time it is done for damn near nothing. That's the sad part


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

philasuburb said:


> So, .95 x 5 = 4.75 Hmm pretty damn close to deactivation level.


No its not close to deactivation level. Let's say an Uber driver did 1000 trips and got 5stars 95% of the time and 4stars the rest of the time from picky passengers or trips where he or she messed up a little.

[(.95*1000)*5] + [(.05*1000)*4] = 4950

Thus 4950/1000 = 4.95 rating
No driver is perfect so can't expect to get 5stars everytime

The point I am trying to make is most passengers are just so ignorant & ungrateful. For example, the other night I accepted an Uber request & not less than 2mins of me heading to their location, she called me (which annoys me unless it's for something important as that's distracting) asking me to HURRY UP because she was late for work. I said, "no problem ma'am, I will convert my 2011 Honda accord into AIRPLANE mode" CANCEL! 

It's her job to plan accordingly & not mine to turn into Fast&Furious while burning my gas to get to you. Plus I KNEW she would give me a bad rating if we were late though it wouldn't be my fault. We are just slaves driving cars to them. Uber has given them that image because of how they treat us.


----------



## ValleyKip (Nov 11, 2014)

First, the rating is based on the most recent 500 rated rides.
Second, working Friday or Saturday nights lowers your rating. Explain it any way you like, but acknowledge it as a basic fact of Uberlife. I have never seen anyone seriously suggest otherwise. #justsayno

Here's how I look at it:

5, 4 = 4.50
5, 5, 4 = 4.67
5, 5, 5, 4 = 4.75
5, 5, 5, 5, 4 = 4.8

5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 1 = 4.6

The 4.6 policy is not sustainable, and good drivers will be needlessly kicked out or driven away by it (no pun intended). 

My response is a simple one: "Something that can't go on forever ... won't."


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

ValleyKip said:


> First, the rating is based on the most recent 500 rated rides.
> Second, working Friday or Saturday nights lowers your rating. Explain it any way you like, but acknowledge it as a basic fact of Uberlife. I have never seen anyone seriously suggest otherwise. #justsayno


Valleykip, who are you responding too exactly? Multiple ppl have responded on this thread. Please quote whose statement your responding to in the future

If you are responding to my example of 1000 trips, the math still comes out the same if the % is held constant. But I do agree the the 4.6 is ridiculous on Uber's part.

What gets me the most is the other night when a passenger told me she gave an Uber driver a 1star because his car smelled like a**. Though I am not faulting her for that as noone should get a ride from a car that smells, I was surprised to hear Uber emailed her the next day asking for her reason & what they can do to help. Meanwhile I have given 1stars on more than one occasion & not a single email as been sent to me?

Also, I have seen passengers with 3.5 ratings, which I cancel of course as that's a read flag.

My point is Uber has these expectations from the drivers but the passengers aren't held accountable. If passenger has a low rating, they should get deactivated also as they are a risk to the good drivers out there that get bad ratings from bad pax. Moreover, they would behave more appropriately


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ValleyKip said:


> First, the rating is based on the most recent 500 rated rides.
> Second, working Friday or Saturday nights lowers your rating. Explain it any way you like, but acknowledge it as a basic fact of Uberlife. I have never seen anyone seriously suggest otherwise. #justsayno
> 
> Here's how I look at it:
> ...


Uber/Lyft could easily eliminate the 10% guaranteed bad apple ratings by inserting 10 extra stars for every 10 5 stars.

Point seems they don't want to.

After personal driver experiences with Uber I'd do cabbies just for spite and would encourage others to as well. Cabbie ain't looking so bad anymore just from a retribution standpoint.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

I've seen now 1/2 dozen riders rate previous trips low because they were impatient to request another and were annoyed by the requirement to rate, I'm sure this happens alot - not to mention plain ole *********.

And not most drivers but certainly many, I've had bad cabby behavior from uber x drivers that they should have to fix somehow.


----------



## philasuburb (Aug 27, 2014)

Overall rating went from 4.65 to 4.82 and I haven't drove since Saturday. Guess I got this haircut for nothing. I'll go back to looking like a bum.

Something weird happened. I have about 250 rides under my belt. Must have been some kind of network error they fixed or Uber just likes me.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

philasuburb said:


> Overall rating went from 4.65 to 4.82 and I haven't drove since Saturday. Guess I got this haircut for nothing. I'll go back to looking like a bum.
> 
> Something weird happened. I have about 250 rides under my belt. Must have been some kind of network error they fixed or Uber just likes me.


Currently there is a problem with the dashboard.
It shows 4.82 for everybody. (sorry)

The problem is that you sometimes get 1 stars by mistake.
I had a repeat customer give me a 1 star by mistake.
I asked him to contact Uber and correct it.
It took him 2 weeks and a bunch of back and forth emails
before they did it.
Most customers wouldn't bother.


----------



## MIBNYC (Nov 18, 2014)

If your car is dirty or yo punk azz STINKS imam rate you a 1


----------

